

Ask HN: What JavaScript Library Did Google Use to Build Mobile GMail  - js4all

I had a look at the source code and couldn't any evidence for one of the know libs. Is it GWT with some touch extension?
======
bockris
Closure.

[http://www.rustybrick.com/google-releases-tools-that-made-
gm...](http://www.rustybrick.com/google-releases-tools-that-made-gmail--docs--
maps.html)

~~~
js4all
Thanks. Closure, sure. I always though about it just being a compiler /
minimizer and that there should be more. But the linked article shows that it
indeed contains UI components.

The repository link seems to have changed though:

[http://closure-
library.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/closure/goog...](http://closure-
library.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/closure/goog/ui/)

And here are the docs:
<http://code.google.com/closure/library/docs/overview.html>

